# WMATA gets a new consultant



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2010)

David Gunn, former WMATA GM and former Amtrak President is coming out of retirement to hopefully get WMATA back on the right track (sorry, couldn't pass up the pun).

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...0021704763.html

Hopefully this will be a good thing for the transit system, which is at this point rapidly becoming a laughingstock (if it wasn't so tragic) of the DC area.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow! Very interesting.

But if anyone can do it, it would be David.


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 18, 2010)

I knew it would be Mr. Gunn as soon as I saw the sub-title that it was someone familiar.

How can you keep 'em down (or, in this case, up) on the farm once they've been to Paree, I mean D.C.? :lol:

Seriously, I wish him all good luck and welcome back!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm hoping that it's a trial run for a possible rehire as GM. Good chance to "look before you leap".


----------



## MattW (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow! Who knows? Maybe after some time with WMATA, Amtrak can get him back somehow...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 19, 2010)

David Gunn? He isn't what Amtrak needs right now. He has his purpose, and was the right man for the job when he was hired. It needed his style to clear away the bull that grows like kudzu around Warrington and even his grave. He's a no-BS, direct and bull-in-china-shop problem solver. Amtrak doesn't really have problems at the moment, other than getting the attitude of survive first of its system... and they need some lessons in perserverance. But I don't think Gunn would help with that. His years weren't Amtraks best in that department.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, NJTers, what can you say about Sarles?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...0030202941.html


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 2, 2010)

A general jerk and weak-kneed politico that does what he's told by his bosses.


----------

